
Encrypting SNI: Fixing One of the Core Internet Bugs - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/esni/
======
marichards
The company that man-in-the-middles much of the net, boasts it is reducing the
risks of others being able to man-in-the-middle some metadata.

